# Dahlback polo



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

So these pix in the car lounge
IS that a audi 5k wastegate I spy


----------



## kobi-wan-kenobi (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (VwCrazykid)*

damn.........


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (kobi-wan-kenobi)*

ill take 'someones got WAY to much time on their hands for $1000 alex'

HOLY CRAP!!!! i want one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Dahlback polo (PBWB)*

Very nice!


----------



## 2.0L8VBoy (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Dahlback polo (VwCrazykid)*

those guys just love those 5cyl. motors. why?


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: Dahlback polo (2.0L8VBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0L8VBoy* »_those guys just love those 5cyl. motors. why?








 They make power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (BigDaddyCW)*

i wonder what this little thing is puttin down.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Dahlback polo (PBWB)*

I saw those pics on vwsport...and it got me thinking about the wastegate...
Is audi still making that wastegate or is Dahlback just dipping in the bag of old parts?


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (vdubspeed)*

I bet it run's 13's.


----------



## gvr6t (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (J Dubya)*

you obviously have no clue about anything dahlback ,it is too much for your feeble mind to understand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








have a nice day MORON


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

Uhhh, I think that was a joke.


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (BigDaddyCW)*

or maybe a 14.4 with a claimed 1200hp


----------



## CorradoTRNJ (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

i'd like to see more 5cycl tuning our side of the bathtub


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoTRNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoTRNJ* »_i'd like to see more 5cycl tuning our side of the bathtub

034 EFi.com....with Dyno's to back up the claims.
Got an ABY Motor collecting dust and no funds to deal with it.








The missing Pics....


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Thanks for the extra pics. I think I like this one more than the Golf. Wish there was a better pic of what's going on with the hood though. Ahh I see it's a painted screen,looks bad ass though.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

That thing is friggen sweet. At the top of the car lounge thread they top guy said they claimed it made 900bhp. They must be running a lot of boost though.


----------



## SlammedVento (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Dahlback polo (VwCrazykid)*

I just shat in my pants....Yep I definetly just shat in my farking pants!










_Modified by SlammedVento at 12:05 AM 7-12-2005_


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Dahlback polo (SlammedVento)*

The colour looks sweet


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Rado.16vT)*

Why do dahlback always boast about the power output? They'd get less hate if they never made these wild claims and just went out and put down some numbers. Their Golf was a work of art, but because they start boasting about 1200hp or whatever, and it never backs it up, everyoe's got a downer on them!
I think this Polo looks incredible, and from the pics, it's obviously a serious peice of kit, wether it'll ever back up the 900hp claim remains to be seen, but if it doesn't, it'll probably be down to bad tuning or parts, rather than a lack of $$$$'s


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (polov8)*

It can't make 9 hp if the injectors aren't plugged in


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_It can't make 9 hp if the injectors aren't plugged in









or if the fuel pump relay is cut.....


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (PBWB)*

If it was me with more money than god, I'd have had a sequential transaxle at the back, and opened out the footwell a bit, plus given it better weight distribution. Oh well, some people aye?


----------



## GreenRallye (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (polov8)*

Saw it on the track this weekend. Nice car. But from what ive heard it dyno'ed around 700bhp. And that is not very hard to get from an 2.2l 20v. Several cars have that up here.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LagunaSecaBlueMK3* »_or maybe a 14.4 with a claimed 1200hp










Well at least two people in this thread know where I'm coming from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_
Well at least two people in this thread know where I'm coming from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah i mean they should have at least pulled a 14.3








but its still a work of art, then again they arent the only people who do space frames, install elaborate roll cages, gut the cars out and use lots of carbon. Im impressed how clean it is thats it.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

5 laps of raod racing and it wont be clean anymore.Looks good though.Rear suspension is hot with the double a-arms but make me wonder why they did not double up front also.That thing has to rip on a road course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bad Habit at 4:56 PM 7-12-2005_


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (2.0L8VBoy)*

yeah they 5cyl audi engine r no good,he should have used 2.0 8v and then he could also have strapped a decent gearbox on too








Wonder how much this one cost.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (vdubspeed)*

That wastegate was used on 5000T(200T) aswell as URQ 10v and 20v,also RS2,S2,S4,S6,so im pretty sure you'll be able to buy them new


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Dahlback polo (rossmc1)*

nice!


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (VwCrazykid)*

I don't care how much hp this thing makes.... the car is simply AMAZING!!!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Dahlback polo (jettadrvr94)*

Yup, just like the black car, it "looks" amazing.
And if it can make it 5 laps on a road course, I would be impressed. The black car, when I saw it run, broke about every two laps.
Still, a nice piece of work, just hope it puts it down.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Yup, just like the black car, it "looks" amazing.
And if it can make it 5 laps on a road course, I would be impressed. The black car, when I saw it run, broke about every two laps.
Still, a nice piece of work, just hope it puts it down.

It did quite a few more than 5 this weekend


----------



## quinntendopower1 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Dahlback polo (1,3LG60)*

that thing would be the ultimate street car...


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Dahlback polo (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Why do dahlback always boast about the power output? They'd get less hate if they never made these wild claims and just went out and put down some numbers. Their Golf was a work of art, but because they start boasting about 1200hp or whatever, and it never backs it up, everyoe's got a downer on them!
I think this Polo looks incredible, and from the pics, it's obviously a serious peice of kit, wether it'll ever back up the 900hp claim remains to be seen, but if it doesn't, it'll probably be down to bad tuning or parts, rather than a lack of $$$$'s









You have no clue... The car has proven HP numbers and keeps breaking dynos. It has put down over 900HP on an axle dyno before breaking that. I have never known Hans to ever state HP numbers that were high. If anything he aims low. If you only knew how much this guy knows and can do you would be amazed!!
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Ron Burgundy)*

How many dyno's has it broken,did he every dyno it??
Has the Polo broke any dyno yet


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Dahlback polo (rossmc1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossmc1* »_How many dyno's has it broken,did he every dyno it??
Has the Polo broke any dyno yet

His coment was referring to the black GTi. It has broken 2 dyno's and has jumped on more than a handful. The last dyno it jumed on was last year out in Cali..
The Polo is being tuned as we speak. He is claiming only 600+hp as of know.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Ron Burgundy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ron Burgundy* »_His coment was referring to the black GTi. It has broken 2 dyno's and has jumped on more than a handful. The last dyno it jumed on was last year out in Cali..


I saw(literally, with my own eyes) it do 3-4 perfectly smooth pulls on an AWD mustang dyno last summer. Made 587 wheel. Nothing broken, no 900hp, no wheel spin, etc etc etc... I made 419 that same day on the same dyno, so it wasn't reading low, if anythng, it was reading high by about 20 or so wheel.
There was a Supercharged R32 that just about came off the dyno on that day...it surely wasn't because it was making "so much power".
The Polo is nice, looks sick, props to Hans for putting it together.


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Dahlback polo (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
I saw(literally, with my own eyes) it do 3-4 perfectly smooth pulls on an AWD mustang dyno last summer. Made 587 wheel. Nothing broken, no 900hp, no wheel spin, etc etc etc... I made 419 that same day on the same dyno, so it wasn't reading low, if anythng, it was reading high by about 20 or so wheel.
There was a Supercharged R32 that just about came off the dyno on that day...it surely wasn't because it was making "so much power".
The Polo is nice, looks sick, props to Hans for putting it together.

to my knowledge the Golf RSi hasnt broken any dynos, It just shuts them down.i have a video of it shuting a Dyno Dynamics AWD dyno down. They shut down at 1000WHP and you can see the power curve that it would have kept going. Im sure when you saw it it was on cheesy boost. Hes not gonna send the car around on a world Dyno Tour running 40+ PSI. Thats just wearing and tearing on the motor and turbo plus Mustang dynos are junk.
Polo is bad as hell, i wish hans would build a 16v tho.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (German_Muscle)*

where can i find pics/vids of the black gti?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (rossmc1)*

Sick.


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Ghetto-8v)*

its easy to brake a dyno when you slam on the brakes hahaha.
i seriously doubt that his "amazing power" broke any dynos, thats simply absurd, how the hell do supras with only two wheels put down 1600hp on dynos and not spin, brake or skip? How do 700whp STis roll without any problems?
broke the dyno - bulls.hit
made more then 600whp - bulls.hit
made 1200hp like they said it has - definitly bulls.hit
looks cool - yes
lasts long on the track - nope.

overall http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

damn, quite the critic......








however, it does seem a little fetched to have a car break a dyno. and so long as you have a few 5k lb. cargo straps to hold it down, that thing wont jump either.
I particularly still wanna see it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

breaking the dyno = biggest load of horse **** ever... 
and don't tell me the guy can throw $ around like that but has a half ass, DIY built, ghetto dyno.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I love reading Dahlback threads








Like him or hate him, that Polo is a nice piece of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Dahlback polo (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LagunaSecaBlueMK3* »_its easy to brake a dyno when you slam on the brakes hahaha.
i seriously doubt that his "amazing power" broke any dynos, thats simply absurd, how the hell do supras with only two wheels put down 1600hp on dynos and not spin, brake or skip? How do 700whp STis roll without any problems?
broke the dyno - bulls.hit
made more then 600whp - bulls.hit
made 1200hp like they said it has - definitly bulls.hit
looks cool - yes
lasts long on the track - nope.

overall http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

First off if you knew anything you would not be posting this buuls.hit coments without research. The dynos that *"HE BROKE"* were hub dynos. They are good for 1000whp runs. But they will also snap if torque is to great. There was a post on here last year with the video of the dyno breeaking. I saw this car when it was at 1552 in Florida were it put down 980+ whp. But since you know it all I guess you are correct. I myself doubted this car, but when given all the facts and have seen the videos I leardned to accept it and respect it.
Take it for what its worth. This car is capable of 1200hp and for some reason... People don't want to beleave it..


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Ron Burgundy)*

lets see the dyno sheet
all i can say is DUBWARS buddy, 580whp? sorry but with that motor, thats like a 350whp VR nice but not exciting.
anyway i dont even really hate them or anything, but i hate it when these dalhback fanboys come on here and talk about breaking dynos and 1200hp runs etc when its quite clear that never happend
the dyno was probably shut down and not broken. 
if they did do 1000hp run, then im sure that someone has a dyno sheet that belongs to them, why hasnt this dyno sheet from last year surfaced?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Ron Burgundy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ron Burgundy* »_The dynos that *"HE BROKE"* were hub dynos. They are good for 1000whp runs. But they will also snap if torque is to great...

So you're saying it's a torque monster?


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Dahlback polo (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LagunaSecaBlueMK3* »_
all i can say is DUBWARS buddy, 580whp? sorry but with that motor, thats like a 350whp VR nice but not exciting.

Is that from a Mustang Dyno? Mustang dynos will read everything except the actual power. you dont haft to enter in variables to get a HP reading. you make the same HP at the wheels no matter what your car weighs. Mustang dynos are junk.
And BTW no matter how hard you strap a car down it will still spin or try and jumpoff the dyno. You ever seen the purple Skyline GTR by Ex Vi Termini? it makes like 1200WHP and jumped off the dyno, they had like 8-10 straps holding it down and ppl sitting on it. Straps will stretch with that much power. The car is now unable to be dynod cause it shuts down any dyno every time. If you want ill post the pics of the car jumping off the dyno and blowing all 4 tires off.
Im not a Dahlback fanboy, Im a big fan of Dahlback but im far from a fanboy. Im just tired of retards bashing him because of what he says the cars make. Besides across seas they measure power and torque alot diff.


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Hybrid VW)*

http://www.dahlbackracing.se
















Max. effekt motor 527.6 kW @ 5.780 r/min 
Max. effekt drivhjul 432.2 kW @ 5.780 r/min 
Max. vridmoment 928.6 Nm @ 5.250 r/min 
*527 kW equals 721.99 hp*
Dahlback never claimed the GOLF made 1200. It was Eurotuner's _estimate_, and we all know how reliable that source is...










_Modified by jettadrvr94 at 1:16 AM 7-15-2005_


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Ron Burgundy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ron Burgundy* »_
First off if you knew anything you would not be posting this buuls.hit coments without research. The dynos that *"HE BROKE"* were hub dynos. They are good for 1000whp runs. But they will also snap if torque is to great. There was a post on here last year with the video of the dyno breeaking. I saw this car when it was at 1552 in Florida were it put down 980+ whp. But since you know it all I guess you are correct. I myself doubted this car, but when given all the facts and have seen the videos I leardned to accept it and respect it.
Take it for what its worth. This car is capable of 1200hp and for some reason... People don't want to beleave it..

Please...what would make you think it as capable of 1200hp? The car looks like an amazing piece of work, but it's performance is nothing short of mediocre. 570 whp or so, 14 sec 1/4 mile, handles like crap (yeah I saw the video from uber Golf).
What type of dyno did you see it make 980 hp? Dynojunk no doubt...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Ron Burgundy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ron Burgundy* »_I saw this car when it was at 1552 in Florida were it put down 980+ whp. But since you know it all I guess you are correct..

Isnt [email protected] the previous owner of 1552 Designs?Whatever the case Hans lost 400+Whp by going from Florida to California








Doesnt make sense to me...








p.s. I dont think anyone here is doubting the potential of his fantastic projects.I think what everyone is doubting is the damn hype that comes with his projects.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Ron Burgundy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ron Burgundy* »_ But they will also snap if torque is to great. 

When he made 587 wheel, he made 367 foot pounds.
Have you ever actually seen the turbo on that car with your own eyes? It's huge. That car isn't making any kind of dyno breaking torque.
Really, I have nothing against Hans or any of his cars. It all of you guys that have never actually seen or spoken to him that seem to have him or his cars all figured out that drive me nuts


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: Dahlback polo (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_It can't make 9 hp if the injectors aren't plugged in










They work on Bluetooth Technology....you've been out of the loop man. lol.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (VRpoweredA2)*

regardless of what power it makes its just damn fast period.
besides the craftsmanship is top notch not to mention top$$$


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

just for arguments sake, couldn't the hp differentials be due to different boost settings at the time of the individual dyno runs??? 
European Car(flame suit) said that when it dynoed at the Golf challenge that it was on low boost setting. Maybe Billy can fill in that since he was one of the few who actually saw the car in person running that day.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Dahlback polo (VwCrazykid)*

Dahlback make me lagh!
Always awesome cars but man theres no vw parts in there except 1/3 of the frame and body...
Awesome work all around, i envy all that but what i say is its like a nascar, a race setup and a Polo body over it.


_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 5:15 AM 7-16-2005_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Dahlback polo (jettadrvr94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettadrvr94* »_Dahlback never claimed the GOLF made 1200. It was Eurotuner's _estimate_, and we all know how reliable that source is...










IIRC this is true if I can remember correctly, you can find the article on GOOGLE. Dahlback refused to claim how much HP it had and then they guestimated on their own.


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (mechsoldier)*

lets not whine all day about useless dyno info,. just look at the pics and bite that dudes style. That stuff is sick. if it wasnt for these claims the way we all would be on his D ick would really hurt our knees.


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Dahlback polo (jettadrvr94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettadrvr94* »_Max. effekt motor 527.6 kW @ 5.780 r/min 
Max. effekt drivhjul 432.2 kW @ 5.780 r/min 
Max. vridmoment 928.6 Nm @ 5.250 r/min 
*527 kW equals 721.99 hp*
_Modified by jettadrvr94 at 1:16 AM 7-15-2005_

nope 527.6Kw = 707.52hp crank power, the number under it is the wheel horespower number 
432.2 Kw = 579.58whp
which again is consistent with the pulls they made in dubwars, and consistent with their lies. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
euro power meaning even less by a 1% point or so lets say 570whp.


_Modified by LagunaSecaBlueMK3 at 2:55 PM 7-16-2005_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Dahlback polo (VwCrazykid)*

awwwwwwwesome! I want one or perhaps two


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_ Maybe Billy can fill in that since he was one of the few who actually saw the car in person running that day.

2 bar is the number I heard being thrown around... 
Sounds like he was running the same at Dubwars.
They were pretty happy with the numbers... which was kind of interesting...


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

http://goodgame.no/~klumpen/ga...i.avi
You can see here a very little bit of action of the new polo of dahlback.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (charly_guan)*

nice vid, but all it really shows about that polo is that it moves...


----------

